# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [Connexion au forum] Problème de login

## Maxoo

Bonjour,

je sais pas trop ou poster ca, donc je tente ici.

C'est pas la premire fois que ca m'arrive :
je viens sur le forum, en entrant cette adresse : http://developpez.net/forums/

apres je me loggue via le module, j'entre les BONS login/mdp

et ca me renvoie vers la page d'accueil ... je me dis, bon je me suis plant, je me reloggue, et la paff ca marche, sauf que le forum compte le fait que je me suis loggu y a 2 secondes, et donc tout les Nouveaux messages depuis ma derniere visite n'existe plus.

ce qui fait que je n'arrive pas a suivre les messages que j'ai loup, ca sape tout mon morale ...

j'ai envie de me pendre. ...
avant j'tais en ADSL, ca me posait pas de problme a revoir tout, mais la en 56 Ko c plus simple quand il sont en orange ...

Bref ...

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider a comprendre pourquoi.

----------


## nebule

moi j'utilise
http://www.developpez.net/forums
Essaie pour voir.

----------


## Maxoo

effectivement, mais de toute facon mon firefox recharge la bonne page, je disais ca comme ca ...

y a un ids dans les get, c'est tout ce que je vois de bizarre a ce moment la ...

mais c'est vraiment bizarre ... ca n'arrive a personne d'autre ??

----------


## KibitO

Maxoo je suis dans le mme cas que toi et je suis en adsl. Ce n'est pas un problme de connexion. En fait, lorsque tu te loggues et que tu accdes  la page d'index des forums, les messages o il y a eu des rponses possdent bien l'icone orange. Cependant, sitt que tu quittes ton browser, il considre que tu as "lu" tous les messages o il y avait des rponses, alors que a ne l'est pas.

C'est vraiment bte je le conois, d'autant plus que les dveloppeurs auraient pu passer l'tat des messages "non lus"  "lus" une fois que l'on clique sur le topic.. Ma fo, faut faire avec, moi je m'y suis fait mais j'ai encore du mal  apprcier cette programmation.

----------


## Maxoo

oui quand on quittre son browser je veux bien,

mais moi je me loggue normal et ca fait comme si je m'tais pas loggu, et apres si je me loggue c comme si j'avais ferm mon browser alors que pas du tout...

c'est ca le plus nervant.

----------


## Quentin

> oui quand on quittre son browser je veux bien,
> 
> mais moi je me loggue normal et ca fait comme si je m'tais pas loggu, et apres si je me loggue c comme si j'avais ferm mon browser alors que pas du tout...
> 
> c'est ca le plus nervant.


+1. Parfois, il me suffit juste de faire F5 pour que tous les messages soient marques comme lu, c'est vraiment lourd  ::traine::

----------


## Maxoo

Ca viendrait d'un probleme de phpBB ??

ca me parait bizarre ... les autre forums sous phpBB ne m'ont jamais fais ca ...

 ::(:   ::(:

----------


## Quentin

J'ai dj eu les mmes soucis avec d'autres forums phpBB, c'est pas uniquement ici  ::?:

----------


## KibitO

> Ca viendrait d'un probleme de phpBB ??
> 
> ca me parait bizarre ... les autre forums sous phpBB ne m'ont jamais fais ca ...


Sur un autre forum phpBB, je lis des topics et ils se retrouvent toujours avec l'icone orange ("non lu").. c'est vrai que c'est lourd.

----------


## Perceval

J'ai aussi ce problme, mais je me disais que c'tait ptte normal au vu du nombre de connexion quotidien sur le forum....

----------


## KibitO

Aucun rapport selon moi puisque ton compte est "personnel". Le fait que les forumeurs lisent des topics auxquels tu as particip ne change en rien la validit de tes messages lus.

----------


## Invit

::salut:: 




> et ca me renvoie vers la page d'accueil ... je me dis, bon je me suis plant, je me reloggue, et la paff ca marche, sauf que le forum compte le fait que je me suis loggu y a 2 secondes, et donc tout les Nouveaux messages depuis ma derniere visite n'existe plus.


a m'est deja arriv, mais uniquement dans la boite o je fais mon stage... (chez moi a marche nickel)
je pense que c'est un probleme de passage de cookie un peu aleatoire au travers d'un proxy, ou un truc du genre...




> y a un ids dans les get, c'est tout ce que je vois de bizarre a ce moment la ...


a y a rien de plus normal, les phpBB passent l'ID de session en URL...




> C'est vraiment bte je le conois, d'autant plus que les dveloppeurs auraient pu passer l'tat des messages "non lus"  "lus" une fois que l'on clique sur le topic..


j'ai moi-meme developp un forum recemment, et je me suis trouv confront  ce probleme... conserver tous les flags de messages non lus est quasi impossible, car la base de donnes gonflerait enormement... c'est pour a que les phpBB virent les anciens flags quand tu te reconnectes. j'ai decid quant  moi de laisser un peu de souplesse : je mets un compteur sur les flags de messages non-lus, comme a ils ne se suppriment pas tout de suite...

----------


## KibitO

Je ne vois pas en quoi un boolen ou un entier (0=non lu; 1=lu) dans la table MESSAGE_RECU (ou ASSOCIATION USER/MESSAGE) gonflerait la base !!

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois pas en quoi un boolen ou un entier (0=non lu; 1=lu) dans la table MESSAGE_RECU (ou ASSOCIATION USER/MESSAGE) gonflerait la base !!


c'est que perso je l'ai pas fait comme a... la table qui fait le lien entre les messages et les user s'appelle 'NON_LU', et donc quand tu as un message non lu, c'est un n-uplet supplementaire... et a, a change tout... sur un petit forum perso (une quarantaine de membres) la table fait actuellement 20000 enregistrements environ, elle en ferait plus de 100000 si je n'avais pas mis ce systeme en place... (en 2 semaines d'utilisation disons... intensive lol)

----------


## Maxoo

> Je ne vois pas en quoi un boolen ou un entier (0=non lu; 1=lu) dans la table MESSAGE_RECU (ou ASSOCIATION USER/MESSAGE) gonflerait la base !!


ca drive de mon topic, mais je t'assure kibito que si on fait comme ca, ca gonfle quand meme la table.
mais je serai plutot d'avis de dire si les message n'on pas t lu et que ca fiat plus d'une semaine avec connexion virez les ... enfin bref.

pour rpondre a : torvalds17
je n'ai pas de proxy ou truc foireux je suis en normal avec firefox sur un 56 Ko.

ce soir ca a bien march. ca dpend des fois ... en gros je n'ai qu'a pleurer le jour ou ca m'arrive  ::):

----------


## Invit

alors a ne peut etre qu'un probleme de session cot serveur..  ::?: 
a t'arrive aux heures de pointe du forum ? ou  n'importe quelle heure ?

----------


## Maxoo

j'avoue que je n'ai pas compar l'heure de connexion par rapport au probleme.

je verrai si ca recommence  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

Re belote et dix de der ...

il est 21h26 donc au niveau du serveur bah je vois pas la surchage ...

Je pige pas ...

----------


## Invit

non mais ce soir je crois que c'est un probleme generalis, car moi la session ne passe pas : phpBB transmet,  chaque lien sur lequel je clique, mon ID de session... ce qui veut dire que le cookie de session n'est pas transmis, alors que je n'ai aucun probleme de cookies chez moi...  :8O: 

edit 22h35 : finalement a marche...  :8O: 
l'avis des responsables techniques sur ces questions ? y a-t'il des problemes de sessions sur les serveurs hebergeant DVP en ce moment ?

----------


## Anomaly

Bizarre je n'ai jamais de problmes de session... Ni ce soir, ni les autres jours, en 56k ou en haut-dbit  ::?: 

Comment vous connectez-vous ? Cookie permanent ou temporaire ? En connexion permanente, en tout cas, pas de problme  signaler.

Assurez-vous bien d'utiliser l'url http://www.developpez.net/forums/index.php c'est celle qui semble le mieux marcher  ::?:

----------


## Maxoo

je ne suis pas en coockie permanent ...

et je vais tjs prendre la bonne url, on verra si ca fait un changement

----------


## Quentin

Je suis en cookie permanent, j'utilise bien l'URL mentione et je rencontre parfois des soucis (session ID qui apparat dans l'URL, tout qui se marque en lu sans prvenir, des topics lus qui ne sont pas flaggs comme lus...) c'est  n'y rien comprendre...

----------


## Maxoo

je ne sais pas si ils ont dja rpondu, mais on pourrait avoir un diagnostic des administrateurs du forum ?

merci.

----------


## Ramiel

Bonjour  tous.

J'ais actuellement rencontr le mme problme et dans ma recherche pour savoir si je suis le seul  avoir ce soucis, je suis tomb sur ce topic-ci.

Je rsume le problme pour mon cas.

Il y a peu, j'utilisais encore Internet explorer de base sur mon ordinateur et parcourais librement un forum ovh.
On m'as conseill Firefox que j'ais install. 
Et l, soucis : A chaque fois que je vais sur mon petit forum OVH et que j'entre mon login/pass sur la page adquat (lien sur la page index), ca me renvois  la page d'index (comme normalement) mais surprise, je ne suis pas connect. Ainsi je ne peux pas acceder ni  mes messages ni aux sections privs du forum.

Bon je rflchis deux secondes, je lance IE, je lance le forum et l ca marche ... je reviens sur firefox, je teste 1 fois 2 fois 3 fois... etc sans succs. Pas moyen de me connecter sur le forum via firefox.

Si quelqu'un peut me sortir de ce ppin... ca serait bte que je me soustraie  firefox pour un soucis pareil :/

En vous remerciant par avance pour lire mon problme.  ::(: 

Ramiel.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si t'es bien dans la bonne partie du Forum  ::?: 

Penses aux rgles  :;): 

Pour ton problme : As-tu bien vrifi que les cookies taient activs dans les options de Firefox ?  :;): 

Si oui, mets les en "accepter tout les cookies" et testes sur OVH, si a marche, faut que tu cherches le bon niveau pour OVH...

----------


## Ramiel

Merci pour l'aide, je vais tester ca de ce pas.

Et dsol pour la localisation de mon reply dans cette section, je n'ais fais que rpondre sur un autre post o un problme de mme type tais xpos. :p

Edit : ils taient bien actifs, je les ais supprim et c'est revenu dans l'ordre.
Merci.

----------

